# I know that this is not Chinese



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

But its made in Russia and they both was communist at one time.:smiles: Its an older Belarus the man across the road has been using it to clear his lot off with it. Haven't seen one in a while.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

not to offend our freinds to the east...

but this by far is my favorite chinese product;

<img src=http://www.hulahut.com/pics/pupu.gif>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

My neighbor down the road has a Belarus, I'll try to sneak a picture of it.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

There are a lot of Belarus around this area .....99% of which are no longer running or used. Mobile, Alabama used to be a major deepseaport for delivering them, and the East coast (southern regions distribution center was located in Mobile. Just about every farmers feed and seed, or Coop sold the darn things, as well as some major USA tractor manufactures dealers. That was one of their downfalls, everyone sold them but no one stocked parts or would work on them. They did not really hold up too well in this heat in the summer, as IIRC they were all air cooled diesels. It was always a propblem keeping the cooling fins and ducts clean for proper cooling. The ones I seen were really pretty crude. The engine and final drive castings looked like they were cast out of concrete, they were so rough, not that it hurts anything but after looking a few different models over I opted on a better product.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Belarus tractors are made in the Republic of Belarus, a separate country from Russia although closely linked by treaty and trade. It was once part of the Soviet "Evil Empire" as President Reagan used to call it. They have suffered from 300% inflation per year in recent times and their economy and government are both in sorry shape. I could see where the air cooled deisel engines would choke in the summer heat of Alabama as the climate they were designed for was a LOT colder.


----------

